# Seemingly Lack of appetite



## haleyj (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi there;

I have a 50gal with asst Malawi cichlids. I had 3 C. Trewavasi and the smallest unfortunately died. I only have 2 now and one of them seems to be intimidated and not eating. It appears to be interested in the food however just won't eat. My water chemistry is fine and my pH is around 8.2. Could this be interspecies aggression, and should I get more? Could this be health related? Its physical appearance looks good. Also does not appear to be holding. I am almost positive its a male.

Any thoughts?


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the tank and what do you have stocked in there? It could definitely be aggression. How long have they been in the tank?


----------



## haleyj (Aug 14, 2013)

The dimensions are 48 x 12x 20in. They have been in the tank for about a month.Tons of rock for them and plants.

I have 2 C. Trewavasi
3 L. Ceuruleus
1 L. Hongi
3 Milomo
4 Small White top Afras
3 Red top afras

(I plan on upgrading much larger this month)

I haven't witness other fish being aggressive towards him. Just the other C. Trewavasi.


----------



## haleyj (Aug 14, 2013)

Forgot to mention the tank has been set up for a year.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

It is a concern that the fish is not feeding. Have you read the articles in the library about bloat? I suggest you do.

Any clear colored, threadlike feces from any of your fish? While most likely an aggression issue due to poor stocking, stress can open the door to disease.


----------



## haleyj (Aug 14, 2013)

I did read the bloat article and just noticed the clear thread. No other fish are showing symptoms and are ravenously eating as usual.

By poor stocking do you mean over stocked? Or the fish not being compatible with each other.

Any suggestion on medications, or is metronidazole the route to take?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So the fish not eating does have the clear feces?


----------



## haleyj (Aug 14, 2013)

Right.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Ok. Do you have a cycled hospital/timeout tank available?


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

Your stocking seems a little off as well. Gaps mixed with mbuna doesn't always fair well. Still do either 1 or the other and get the male to female ratio right. Each species should have about 5, 1m to 4f.

What are you feeding them?


----------



## haleyj (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't have a hospital tank running but I can set one up.I have multiple filters on my tank.

I have done a lot of reading about species the last few days and I'm realizing I have issues with my stocking. They all seem pretty peaceful.

Thanks for all the information by the way. Still consider myself a beginner.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would pull the fish that is not eating into a separate tank, pull a filter from the main tank and treat him with metro. Then feed the main tank with medicated food. They do sell it, but you can prepare it yourself with metro. Keep a close eye on the rest of your fish. Watch for any symptoms such as spitting food, hiding during feeding, clear feces etc. All the info is available in the article, but I would double the suggested dose for the separated fish.

You could dose the whole main tank as well. I can PM you a source for metro. Let me know.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I would pull the fish that is not eating into a separate tank, pull a filter from the main tank and treat him with metro. Then feed the main tank with medicated food. They do sell it, but you can prepare it yourself with metro. Keep a close eye on the rest of your fish. Watch for any symptoms such as spitting food, hiding during feeding, clear feces etc. .


I agree with Iggy! You definitely want to treat the fish in the main tank. *Even if they are not showing any symptoms right now.* My experience with Bloat is that one fish gets it and dies, then three or four days later another fish gets it, and the cycle continues. The first time I had this issue I lost 3 fish in about 2 weeks before I knew what hit me. As soon as I treated with medicated food, the cycle stopped and no more fish died. Buy some Metro+ and dissolve about a spoonful in a cup of tank water. Once it is completely dissolved soak your normal food in the water and allow it to absorb the medication for several minutes, then pour it in the tank to feed your fish. I would do this for a minimum of 3-4 days every feeding, or in my case I went ahead and did it for 6 days just to be safe. A whole bottle of metro+ is only about $8 and you will probably only use half the bottle or less to run the whole treatment.

I have tried removing the actual sick fish and treating it seperately in a hospital tank before, but once they stop eating I have a 0% save rate.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

And don't forget about the Epsom salts. Once you start treatment, I recommend dosing metro the following morning, WC after work/evening, followed by another metro dose. Repeat for at least 5 days in total treatment. I've read on here that metro is effective for around 8 hours.

I have 'cured' fish that had stopped feeding, but I noticed the symptoms quickly.

Good luck Haley...


----------



## haleyj (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, I looked everywhere for metro and no luck without a prescription. I picked up tetracycline.

 I medicated the food with the main tank and set up the hospital tank. I hope I don't lose any more.

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You need to order it, preferably next day. I'm not sure what tetracycline does... a general medication?

From earlier... I can PM you a source for metro. Let me know


----------



## haleyj (Aug 14, 2013)

That would be good. Hopefully I will be able to get it. Tetracycline is an antibacterial medication used to treat similar issues.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

If you still need medication advice:

1. Do 25% water change
2. EPSOM Salt --- 1 tbsp per 10 gallon
3. API CURE --- Metro + Prazi -> follow directions
5. Treat the whole tank !!

Chances are other fish in the tank have parasites in them already.

Will take 5- 7 days to get back normal.

Also, there is a medicated flake available which has metro in it. If you can get a hold of this will be great. Otherwise, soak their food with API Cure or Metro Plus a little pinch of garlic powder. Metro is very bitter, garlic will help in countering the bitterness of metro.

Hope this helps.


----------

